# Showing Photos???



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2010)

I  thought it would be interesting to find out what the members think is a better way to show photos of their work. I have always just been showing my pens after I upload to Photobucket and link from there. I see many use this system but I also see some that link the photo to the gallery. They first upload it to their albumn and then link it to the message they so choose. My question what is the preferred method and why do you choose that method. I will post a poll and use simple tags. 

Gallery - if you use the forums gallery to link the photo
Photo Storage Service - if you use a service like Photobucket to store your photos and then link here from that.

Thanks for taking the time. Have a great day!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 3, 2010)

I use neither so I couldn't vote.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 3, 2010)

I have some of my pictures in the gallery, but many are on fed from my web site.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 3, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I use neither so I couldn't vote.


  Can you explain???  Maybe I need to tweak the poll.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 3, 2010)

I post mine as attachments without putting them in an album or a photosite.


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 3, 2010)

I UpLoad to the gallery.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 3, 2010)

If your posting a high quality picture I would use Flickr to show them off.  Flickr doesn't compress the photos to the level that Photobucket does.  However that said, I do as Rob does and upload them as attachments and then link to that attachment.


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 3, 2010)

I use Photobucket for two reasons...
1- I might post a pic on several sites and don't have to upload to each one, just link it.
2- Most sites have a file size limit, by linking, you can use whatever size you choose. This is better for detail.

Just the way I do it.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 3, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I post mine as attachments without putting them in an album or a photosite.


 
I do the same.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 3, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I post mine as attachments without putting them in an album or a photosite.



Me too (or is it three now?)


----------



## mikemac (Jan 3, 2010)

I host mine from my own website


----------



## CSue (Jan 3, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I post mine as attachments without putting them in an album or a photosite.


 
Thats what I've been doing more and more.  Its much less "trouble."


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess this poll ran its course already. Thanks for participating. It looks like the majority like to place their pen photos in the gallery before posting in the forum. Have a great day.


----------

